# Advice on Levothyroxine & thryoid before IVF



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

At my last test a month ago, my thyroid level was 3.4, I was put on levothyroxine to try and bring it down to below 2 but I found out yesterday that it only reduced to 3.1   not hugely high but barely reduced.

They've upped my dose from 25mg to 50mg, which I'll hopefully start to take from today but I'm worried that something I've done caused it not to work.  I've been taking it first thing but: 

- should I not take it with other supplements?
- does wheatgrass make TSH levels higher?
- should I stop taking DHEA?

So confused and due to start our first and only ICSI in a couple of weeks!  Also, the clinic said that it should be ok to start our cycle in a couple of weeks even though I'll still be on levothyroxine and my thyroid levels may still be a little too high.  Has anyone done this? x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Mine was 3.4 when i started my first cycle. They werent unduly worried. I was put on 50 of thyroxine and I went to 1.05 but felt hyper! So stopped it for a bit. Then it went back up to 3.3. Then started this cycle and started the thyroxine again but only 25 this time. They said its not worth testing again as the stimm drugs can make it rise. Im sure the 50 will bring yours down, please dont worry. I take mine first thing an hour before any food etc xxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't advise specifically, But regarding your other questions: but my clinic were keen that other than folic acid (or a good multi vit), we didn't use any other supplements when cycling. They are quite insistent that we tell them if we wanted to use anything else, and encouraged a healthy diet. I would call them and ask them your questions as they are the best placed to advise x

Good luck x x

P.s. I'm not referring at all to your levothyroxine, just your mention of other supplements x


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm on levothyroxine, have been for about a year and a half now. It takes a while for them to get the right dose for you but it's important to take it in the morning.....preferably an hour before you have any dairy products but I usually have my morning coffee not long after I take it.
I work in a chemist and mentioned one day that I was taking a vitamin....nothing related to getting pregnant...and the pharmacist said that you shouldn't take vitamins at the same time as levothyroxine as it can affect the absorption. 

Hope they get your levels right but don't worry too much about it I'm sure you'll be fine xxx


----------

